# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΘΕΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΑΠΟ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ !!!

## servicetron

Τον τελευταίο καιρό διαβάζω ότι υπάρχουνε σημεία με προβληματική λήψη όσων αφορά το ψηφιακό επίγειο σήμα της DIGEA. Εγώ έχω να προτείνω μια λύση που θα βρείτε αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα και αφορά τη ελεύθερη δορυφορική μετάδοση της DIGEA…Ναι, καλά διαβάσατε !!!

  Αρχικά μπορείτε να κεντράρετε το δορυφορικό πιάτο σας στον Eutelsat 33A και πλέον και από τον Eutelsat 3C. Η Digea στον αναμεταδότη 99 και στις συχνότητες 12682 H 9535 3/5, (DVB-S2/8PSK/MPEG-4) με τα Alpha, Alter (test card), ANT1, έχει εκπομπή που γίνεται κωδικοποιημένη με σταθερό κλειδί DVB-CSA ή αλλιώς όπως ονομάζεται “με κωδικοποίηση BISS”. Αυτό σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι πρέπει να πληρώσετε συνδρομή, προκειμένου να πάρετε την κάρτα.

----------


## leosedf

Το ξέρεις ότι πρέπει να σε σβήσουμε γιατί παραβιάζεις τους κανόνες του φόρουμ ε?

----------


## servicetron

Τα  αναγραφόμενα έχουν καθαρά ενημερωτικό χαρακτήρα. Εξάλλου, όποιος γνωρίζει, δεν μπαίνουν σε λεπτομέρειες κλειδί.

----------


## plouf

o τιτλος ειναι παραπλανητικος...

πάντως μια που το συζητάτε, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάτι που εκπέμπει δωρεάν επίγεια δεν το δίνουν δωρεάν και στον δορυφόρο !!!!
δεν ειναι ουτέ κάν σε μπουκέτο παρόχου στυλ ΝΟΒΑ

----------


## servicetron

ναι Χρήστο και εγώ για αυτό το έβαλα αλλά παραβίασα τους κανόνες και έτσι ορθώς διεγράφη το θέμα.

----------


## radioamateur

Συνηθίζω να παρακολουθώ με τα μανίας ό,τι εκπέμπει στον hotbird στην ιταλική γλώσσα γιατί γνωρίζω άλλωστε τη γλώσσα άπταιστα.Σας ενημερώνω ότι τα 3 επίγεια κρατικά κανάλια σαν να λέγαμε ΕΡΤ1,2,3 αλλά και 3 δημοφιλή κανάλια του Silvio Berlusconi εκπέμπουν εντελώς ελεύθερα.Κλειδώνουν πχ όταν υπάρχει μια αποκλειστικότητα πχ πρώτη προβολή ταινίας άντε και κανένας αγώνας.Εδώ ζητάνε να πληρώνουμε NOVA για να βλέπουμε τα επίγεια με τις διαφημίσεις;Είμαστε σοβαροί;
Εθνική πολιτική πρέπει να είναι η ελεύθερη εκπομπή όλων των επίγειων τοπικών και εθνικών καναλιών για εμπορική προβολή της χώρας στο εξωτερικό.Οι Ιταλοί πχ δύο βήματα από την Ελλάα είναι πιο έξυπνοι από εμάς;Γιατί κύριοι βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας με τα ίδια μας τα χέρια;Γιατί αυτή η μιζέρια;

 :Confused1:

----------

angel_grig (14-07-12), 

servicetron (15-07-12)

----------

